

Fedora Project Officially Turns 9 Today - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/09/fedora-project-officially-turns-9-today/

======
dkhenry
I know its not the most popular distro, but I still think fedora is a bright
spot in Linux desktop innovation. A lot of the great changes that have been
incorporated into other distributions have originated in Fedora. Keep up the
good work.

